# pig tail flippers



## The Original (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

Are you selling these? If so I am interested....


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

nice, Great workmanship-But I just can't get behind poking holes in good meat while cooking. Just my opinion but they are some fine looking steak flippers.


----------



## The Original (Jan 29, 2009)

*holes*

Thanks for the comments. It is a small hole. one on each side at the end. The holes haven't bothered me, maybe I'm cooking wrong? Any suggestions would be appreciated.
thanks



wil.k said:


> nice, Great workmanship-But I just can't get behind poking holes in good meat while cooking. Just my opinion but they are some fine looking steak flippers.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

IMO a properly cooked steak will show no signs of a hole. But thats me.
I use a chepo from Walmart, I too am interested in these if you are selling them.


----------



## The Original (Jan 29, 2009)

I have three aluminium ones now, and materials to build more this weekend. I don't currently have any axis horn to build with. That stuff is expensive. I usually get $80 a piece but the economy sux right now. $60 bucks if you're interested. I do build these from scratch, I buy 6' lengths of 1 1/8th" aluminium and 1/4" ss rod.



energinerbuzzy said:


> IMO a properly cooked steak will show no signs of a hole. But thats me.
> I use a chepo from Walmart, I too am interested in these if you are selling them.


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

How much (each) if I can provide you with the deer antlers?


----------



## The Original (Jan 29, 2009)

If it's axis horn, I'll go $75 a piece and you can choose the spacer materials. I prefer not to use white tail antler, it is to porus. I have to bore it out and fill it back in with some type of steel putty. (more labor intensive)



scuppersancho said:


> How much (each) if I can provide you with the deer antlers?


----------

